# Schmidt skm88



## Attilio (Sep 2, 2014)

Can anyone tell me where i can obtain the above mentioned, preferably in Canada. Thanks.


----------



## Curly (Sep 2, 2014)

William Wood-Write have Schmidt refills but not that number.


----------



## cooper669 (Sep 2, 2014)

Not in Canada but here are two:  Milans Pens and Richard L. Greenwald.


----------

